# Can anyone give me a rough estimate



## ZE52414 (Mar 18, 2017)

Can someone please tell me how much a doodlebug Hiawatha would be worth in this condition !? It has everything but the seat the motor is sitting away from the bike. Not sure if it runs. Please and thank you.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 18, 2017)

Is the engine a B&S Model N? Does the engine have the correct  base with kickstart?. Those bases alone were over $500 5 or so years ago. The frames were being remade around the same time, I doubt if that effected the price of the gennies. You'll need to do a bit more homework on your end


----------

